# vbs script issue



## djkromos (Jan 29, 2005)

hi ! !
for some reason, all the windows xp machines were taking long to log on and log off a windows 2000 server . i went through everything to see whats the problem and then realised that a "logon.vbs" script for printers was not loading onto the workstations. 
i had a look at the event viewer on the xp machines and the there was an event id of : userinit 1000 and the message said: cannot execute the following script C:\blablalalalala - the system cannot find the file specified......

i searched everywhere on the internet for a solution but the only thing that came up, was a hotfix from microsoft "BUT" i had to email them or call them to get this(which i dont have £35 for a membership) ! ! ! ! !

is there another way i can get around this and get the pcs in working condition, please ?

tanx ! ! !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If there's a hotfix for the problem, that's obviously the first place to start. I'm curious about a company that has a bunch of XP machines and Windows 2000 Server, but can't afford £35 to solve their problem...


----------

